# impossible de télécharger une application



## stwing (14 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci lorsque je souhaite télécharger une application sur mon iphone. J'ai le message suivant qui apparait "cet article est gratuit dans le store. Cet article sera ajouté à vos achats et sera disponible même si votre statut familial change". Il y a ensuite de possibilité "Annuler" ou "Télécharger". Bien que le message soit du charabia pour moi j'appuie quand même sur "télécharger" mais rien ne se télécharge et le message revient constamment. Je suis donc obligé d'appuyer sur "annuler" et d'abandonner l'opération.

Quelq'un as t il se souci ? et surtout une solution ?

merci


----------



## LukeSkywalker (14 Septembre 2014)

Discuté hier sur le forum

http://forums.macg.co/ipad/impossible-de-mettre-a-jour-app-1251136.html

Est-ce que c'est aussi Facebook?


----------



## stwing (14 Septembre 2014)

merci pour ta réponse. non ce n'est pas Facebook et le problème ne survient pas avec toutes les applications que l'on souhaite télécharger; certaines passent bien, d'autres bloquent...???

je ne sais pas si le problème vient d'apple ou des développeurs d'applications mais pas cool de "mettre la charrue avant les boeufs" car l'appli en question c'est maintenant que j'en ai besoin et pas mercredi. :-(


Merci


----------



## Didgen (17 Octobre 2014)

stwing a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse. non ce n'est pas Facebook et le problème ne survient pas avec toutes les applications que l'on souhaite télécharger; certaines passent bien, d'autres bloquent...???
> 
> je ne sais pas si le problème vient d'apple ou des développeurs d'applications mais pas cool de "mettre la charrue avant les boeufs" car l'appli en question c'est maintenant que j'en ai besoin et pas mercredi. :-(
> 
> ...



Bonjour stwing

j'avais le même problème suite à la mise en place du partage famillial.
La solution qui a fonctionné pour moi: déconnexion du compte app store. Tu ne le reconnecte pas et tu vas sur l'app store puis tu achete ton appli (ton MDP de ton compte va t'être demandé) et hop ça fonctionne.


----------

